# Urgent goat early labor



## Rainymae

I have had goats my whole life but never had this happen. I have a 6 year old goat ( 5th breeding ) she has given birth no problems prior. She is 133 days bred ( this is the absolute maximum i had no billy goat prior to that ) and is leaking discharge and mucus ( no foul smell ) and pawing the ground like in labor . Her milk bag is not big at all. Any advice ?


----------



## Rainymae

She is a nigerian dwarf


----------



## toth boer goats

How is she now?

They do have a discharge late term.
Is she constantly nesting? Or just occasionally?
Any pushing?

Is she acting normal? Eating walking around?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sounds like it could be just normal late term pregnancy. As long as she's eating and doesn't seem too distressed, I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## SalteyLove

If the kids do arrive this early, you'll need Dexamethasone. That will help them develop their lungs. Most premature kids will end up with neonatal pneumonia, so having Naxcel on hand is also a good idea. Premature kids don't regulate body temps well at all so be sure to have a digital thermometer, warm towels, and a blow dryer available. A tube to stomach tube colostrum milked from the doe into them is a good idea as well. 

Even if she does not kid today, her udder not being filled this late in pregnancy might be concerning. Does she normally have a full udder this late in pregnancy? Low milk production can be associated with selenium deficiency, if she hasn't had selenium supplement yet and it is needed in your area then be sure to dose her & all the other pregnant goats ASAP. Low milk production can also be a parasite issue, check her FAMACHA score.


----------



## Rainymae

toth boer goats said:


> How is she now?
> 
> They do have a discharge late term.
> Is she constantly nesting? Or just occasionally?
> Any pushing?
> 
> Is she acting normal? Eating walking around?


----------



## Rainymae

She is eating , drinking , peeing , pooping good. she is getting up and down a lot , pawing the ground , still has discharge , every now and then paints and moans like but no pushing . She also had to go in a separate fence because she was butting any goats who came near he . She wants to sit by me and hollers when I leave her ( she was a bottle baby years ago )


----------



## Rainymae

It wont let me post pics because I am brand new to this site


----------



## toth boer goats

If you think something isn't right, you could have a vet check her and see if she is dilated.


----------



## Rainymae




----------



## Rainymae

This was all day yesterday , no foul odor , no pushing , some pawing and getting up and down. She only hollered when I left her. Drinking peeing pooping normal eating hay and a little feed but not gobbling the grain down like normal . Today she seems to have a little less mucus , still pawing at the ground and everything. Never has tried to push and still no swollen utter


----------



## Sfgwife

Rainymae said:


> This was all day yesterday , no foul odor , no pushing , some pawing and getting up and down. She only hollered when I left her. Drinking peeing pooping normal eating hay and a little feed but not gobbling the grain down like normal . Today she seems to have a little less mucus , still pawing at the ground and everything. Never has tried to push and still no swollen utter


You need a vet with that blood. Or go in now. Red blood is no good thing to see that early.


----------



## Rainymae

I thought so too I even sent that pic to the vet , he would not come or let me bring her in. He said it's only worrisome if foul smelling or a fever. I have so much trouble getting a vet willing to see a goat , even if I bring the goat to them. We have strictly equine vets and small animal vets around here. You have to beg a vet to treat a goat or pig. I always pay my bill immediately ( even a $1100 c-section goat bill) I should not have to beg a vet to take my money. I'm so frustrated. 


Sfgwife said:


> You need a vet with that blood. Or go in now. Red blood is no good thing to see that early.


----------



## Rainymae

I tried to go in and feel could only get 3 fingers inside and nothing was in the birth canal .


----------



## Sfgwife

Rainymae said:


> I thought so too I even sent that pic to the vet , he would not come or let me bring her in. He said it's only worrisome if foul smelling or a fever. I have so much trouble getting a vet willing to see a goat , even if I bring the goat to them. We have strictly equine vets and small animal vets around here. You have to beg a vet to treat a goat or pig. I always pay my bill immediately ( even a $1100 c-section goat bill) I should not have to beg a vet to take my money. I'm so frustrated.


If you have any cattle farmers around ask what vet they use or see goats in a pasture... ask.

I would almost tell the jerk vet it smelled badly just to get him out. :/. I know tellin stories is not good but that is also not good on her either. Jerk! But then again... if he does not want to see her it will either be a put her down or c section kind of answer too. I am sorry you are havin deal with this. Heck call the horse vet and tell them what is goin on a d ask if they have any solutions or know a vet that will see goats. Never hurts to ask.

Is she is a small area where you can keep close watch on her and she cannot be harassed by other goats? And you checked every tinny place to see if she dropped kids somewhere?

The three finger in.... did you hit a wall of sorts? Her vulva looks very open in the pic. Or are your hands large and you were afraid to go farther?

@toth boer goats @mariarose @Jessica84 @SalteyLove @Damfino


----------



## Ranger1

If everything else seems fine I'd actually wait this out. It's possible that she is just a doe to have a lot of extra discharge during late pregnancy. That is definitely very worrisome, but I don't think "going in" when she's nowhere near ready is a wise choice at all. The only thing I'd let a vet do right now is an ultrasound to check for fetal heartbeats. Unless it stinks or she gets sick, I would not intervene internally.


----------



## Rainymae

I have had goats most of my life the vet issue just keeps getting worse , not many cattle farms around and the vet I called is the honest use. I have called the horse vets they are so snobby sometimes lol. I had to call and call and beg someone to do the c section and pay a small fortune . I'm sure the 6 hours it took me to get help is the reason I lost the kid. I even had one horse vet tell me a goat is not worth the money a c-section cost to hust shoot it to put it out of misery and go buy 3 more goats with the money .Anyway i do have her in a pen by herself and no kids or mess anywhere . I am at work until 4 today and it killing me wondering if she is o.k i took off yesterday and stayed with her but had to go today. 


Sfgwife said:


> If you have any cattle farmers around ask what vet they use or see goats in a pasture... ask.
> 
> I would almost tell the jerk vet it smelled badly just to get him out. :/. I know tellin stories is not good but that is also not good on her either. Jerk! But then again... if he does not want to see her it will either be a put her down or c section kind of answer too. I am sorry you are havin deal with this. Heck call the horse vet and tell them what is goin on a d ask if they have any solutions or know a vet that will see goats. Never hurts to ask.
> 
> Is she is a small area where you can keep close watch on her and she cannot be harassed by other goats? And you checked every tinny place to see if she dropped kids somewhere?
> 
> The three finger in.... did you hit a wall of sorts? Her vulva looks very open in the pic. Or are your hands large and you were afraid to go farther?
> 
> @toth boer goats @mariarose @Jessica84 @SalteyLove @Damfino


----------



## Jessica84

Oh boy I don’t know. I’m sorry if I missed your answer but when you went in did you end up hitting a wall or was she just really tight? When you get home and she is laying down look at her back side and see if by any chance she has a prolapse. She kinda sounds like this doe that I had, she also had the small amount of bloody discharge like in your picture and what it ended up being was a small vaginal prolapse and when it came out a little it would make her push. If you don’t see it then I would gently put my finger in there and feel if it feels like she might have a prolapse. You shouldn’t have to go in very far and gentle is the key word. 
Other then that I have no idea especially since you can’t get a dang vet to look at her. I’m very sorry about that. I am pretty much in the same boat as you and sometimes it is beyond frustrating.


----------



## Rainymae

I used lubes and tried to see if I could feel anything but nothing no part of the kid or anything , she seemed just really tight and i didnt want to be forceful and hurt her 


Jessica84 said:


> Oh boy I don't know. I'm sorry if I missed your answer but when you went in did you end up hitting a wall or was she just really tight? When you get home and she is laying down look at her back side and see if by any chance she has a prolapse. She kinda sounds like this doe that I had, she also had the small amount of bloody discharge like in your picture and what it ended up being was a small vaginal prolapse and when it came out a little it would make her push. If you don't see it then I would gently put my finger in there and feel if it feels like she might have a prolapse. You shouldn't have to go in very far and gentle is the key word.
> Other then that I have no idea especially since you can't get a dang vet to look at her. I'm very sorry about that. I am pretty much in the same boat as you and sometimes it is beyond frustrating.


----------



## Rainymae

She is not the one I had the c-section on . She is 134 days maximum since breeding , she has had great births prior to this 


Rainymae said:


> I used lubes and tried to see if I could feel anything but nothing no part of the kid or anything , she seemed just really tight and i didnt want to be forceful and hurt her


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, terrible uncaring vets, makes me very angry. 

That doesn't look normal.
I agree with what everyone has said.
It is confusing on her discharge.

When you went in, did you hit a wall with your fingers or was there nothing felt with your fingers and it was a open space, as you were in there? 

You don't have to feel a kid for her to be open and dilated. It is just open. You won't run into a wall at all.
Or be stopped by it feeling with your fingers.

It will be tight getting in there, if she isn't dilating or just beginning. 
The thing is, you will go in and be stopped by a wall, if she is not dilated at all.

I am concerned for her.
But if she isn't stressed and still eating, no bad odor, just keep her happy with no stress. 
I would put a calm friend in with her, if she is not wanting to be alone.

Do you know any other goat breeders near you, who can maybe come check on her?


----------



## Jessica84

That’s fine you did good! If she’s not really in labor you don’t want to be too rough and make her go into labor. I hate to say it but really the only thing you can do without the help of a vet is to just keep a eye on her and be ready for the worst and hope for the best. Hopefully she is just one that is throwing you for a loop. I know that is not helpful at all but there isn’t anything you can do


----------



## Rainymae

I am probably the most experienced of my goat friends lol I have had goats for 30 years ( got my first 3 at 8 years old ) I have just never quit had this happen . Especially early labor but she is still closed just a very small opening , I have repositioned a kid for this same goat before no problems. The fact shes only 134 days , no milk bag at all but bloody mucus worries me . I was just hoping someone else on here might have seen this before because I have not


toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow, terrible uncaring vets, makes me very angry.
> 
> That doesn't look normal.
> I agree with what everyone has said.
> It is confusing on her discharge.
> 
> When you went in, did you hit a wall with your fingers or was there nothing felt with your fingers and it was a open space, as you were in there?
> 
> You don't have to feel a kid for her to be open and dilated. It is just open. You won't run into a wall at all.
> Or be stopped by it feeling with your fingers.
> 
> It will be tight getting in there, if she isn't dilating or just beginning.
> The thing is, you will go in and be stopped by a wall, if she is not dilated at all.
> 
> I am concerned for her.
> But if she isn't stressed and still eating, no bad odor, just keep her happy with no stress.
> I would put a calm friend in with her, if she is not wanting to be alone.
> 
> Do you know any other goat breeders near you, who can maybe come check on her?


----------



## toth boer goats

No, unfortunately, I have never seen that kind of discharge, being this far along and not close to being in labor with blood color.


----------



## Rainymae

I'm still glad I found this page , super helpful friendly people ! Thanks !


----------



## SalteyLove

Send good wishes for you & her. Let us know how this turns out.


----------



## Trollmor

Rainymae said:


> he would not come or let me bring her in. (...) I'm so frustrated.


Awful! I would suspect dead foetus with that ugly colour.

- And welcome to this site! Hope for the best with your doe! I guess you have already considered the possibility of a turned-round uterus; that would produce a narrowing "funnel" when you feed with your three fingers.

And, again, oush for vets who do not leave to the owner to decide if the animal is worth the cost or not ...


----------



## Amber89

How is she


----------



## Rainymae

Amber89 said:


> How is she


 No change ! Except the discharge seems to be almost gone . She was eating her grain when I got home from work ( she would not eat it this morning ) I am seriously thinking about lying to the vet and telling him she has a fever or foul odor just to get an appointment so I can find out what's going on maybe he can get an xray or something .I just want to know if she has a live kid still , a dead kid that needs to come out or a slim chance she somehow miscarried before I found the bloody mucus and I missed it or something ate it already but I really dont think that could be it feels like there is something in there and I swore I felt movement but I'm so confused now. 30 years of owning goats and I'm clueless about this one


----------



## brenzinnia

What part of Maryland are you in? If you are near Princess Ann, Layfield Veterinary Services would be a good choice. They do a lot of goats.


----------



## Trollmor

Moving? I start hoping! 

But, negative thoughts again - one alive and one dead ... mg:


----------



## Rainymae

brenzinnia said:


> What part of Maryland are you in? If you are near Princess Ann, Layfield Veterinary Services would be a good choice. They do a lot of goats.


Princess anne is more than 2 hours away it's on the eastern shore . My dad lives over that way.


----------



## Trollmor

And *you* alone must decide how much effort and money *you* want to spend on *your* animal! :inlove:

Extremely great Well Wishes!!! - - How is she today?


----------



## Rainymae

Got another vet , appointment at 2 today


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck, hope you get an answer of if she and her babies are OK. :hug:


----------



## Rainymae

UPDATE: just got back from the vet , He thinks she delivered a still born Monday night sometime and a fox or buzzard or something took it before I found it. He did an ultrasound and she has no live kids just some " debri" in her uterus possible a small mummified fetus but nothing she should not be able to expel. She had a slight fever he gave her a shot of oxytocin and antibiotics and she should be good ! She is officially retired from breeding though. Thanks for all of the advice and well wishes !


----------



## Chelsey

I’m sorry for the loss of the little one


----------



## Sfgwife

Rainymae said:


> UPDATE: just got back from the vet , He thinks she delivered a still born Monday night sometime and a fox or buzzard or something took it before I found it. He did an ultrasound and she has no live kids just some " debri" in her uterus possible a small mummified fetus but nothing she should not be able to expel. She had a slight fever he gave her a shot of oxytocin and antibiotics and she should be good ! She is officially retired from breeding though. Thanks for all of the advice and well wishes !


And you are keepin the name and number of this vet right? . Unless she is just really old or has had many problem kiddings.... this could have been a fluke. You said others had bullied and butted her... that could have contributed. So maybe dont give up on her.. or do just let her be a spoiled princess. .


----------



## Rainymae

She is almost 7 years old , given me some nice kids and has had to have a c-section on her first freshening. She is very much a spoil pet so I would feel best letting her retire. I have one of her daughters bred now and she is looking very nice and already bagging up slightly. This pic is her daughter


----------



## Sfgwife

Rainymae said:


> She is almost 7 years old , given me some nice kids and has had to have a c-section on her first freshening. She is very much a spoil pet so I would feel best letting her retire. I have one of her daughters bred now and she is looking very nice and already bagging up slightly. This pic is her daughter


Nice! Sounds like she will be happy livin out her years as a diva granny.


----------



## Goats Rock

Glad you found a willing vet. So sorry you lost the fetus. 
Welcome to the site. There are a lot of knowledgable and kind people here. No meanies!


----------



## toth boer goats

So sorry for the loss. 
I knew it didn't look right and shouldn't wait.
Glad a vet seen her and she is being treated. 

Bless you for being a good goat mama. Taking her to the vet, literally saved her life.


----------



## Jubillee

So sorry about your loss. I was thinking the discharge looked more like after they are done kidding. Glad you were able to have a vert look at her and give you peace of mind.


----------



## Trollmor

Not spoiled! Just loved!  Thank you for updating and sharing! Nice picture of the daughter! 

And I am so sorry that I was right ... And so VERY happy that she got that ultrasound!  

And, as has been said, WELCOME!  And do keep (and share!) the name and number of that vet, plus say something nice to him/her next time you can!


----------



## Treva Brodt

The vet situation is frustrating and many of us that visit this site regularly have had similar experiences. I have one vet that I really like. She works for a mobile service and makes farm calls but you’re right about the general attitude that goats are disposable livestock and not worth much. That’s why I turn to this group for advice. I’m relatively new to goats so late winter/early spring this year was my first kidding season. I was very lucky but I did have one small goat (bred when I got her) have a recital prolapse because she was bred with a larger goat and I over fed her. If the discharge is from a small vaginal prolapse try limiting hay just because of the bulk. The vet that made the farm call told me to only give hay by the double handful and feed small frequent meals until delivery. I saw in another response that that’s one reason why she would have bloody discharge without signs of infection. Hope she holds out for another week. Those ten days or so could make the difference between healthy kids or stillborn. Best of luck to you and momma.


----------



## Treva Brodt

I should have read the entire thread before I posted. Sorry for your loss.


----------

